# Dimidiochromis compressiceps



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

New guy! Or girl? Too young to sex yet. I am reeeallly hoping it's a male. If anyone can identify, please let me know.



















That's not your cave..



















Size comparison:










No one is picking on him, and he's eating already. So far, so good.

Now, I noticed this when I was acclimating him, but thought I had decided it was just the shape of his mouth. Now I'm not too sure - there is a clear bump on the end of his chin, and I am not sure what it is. Any clue?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Too young to tell.

Honestly I'd just buy an already sexed male. I was lucky with my guy (he was a free rescue, actually). He is half blind and at 3" already had a bright orange anal fin with bright egg spots. Right now he's probably 4-5" and is almost fully colored...just needs more blue...


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't have the money for that. When I come across haps on my list locally, I snag them. What comes will come, I can always sell or trade it in if it turns out to be a female. I am still happy for the buy :thumb:


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks to be a female.Males have more of a silver/blue tint and the tips of the fin is red.Females have a yellowish/brown tint and no color to the fins.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Even at that size? :x

They had NO males, then.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

eyezak said:


> Looks to be a female.Males have more of a silver/blue tint and the tips of the fin is red.Females have a yellowish/brown tint and no color to the fins.


I'm leaning more towards female too, but at that size in my opinion it is a tough call.

CDMOK you should look on aquabid and craigslist for male D. compressiceps... I bet you'd eventually find a good deal on one...


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I know.

I just jumped on it.
Ugghhhhhh.

The shipping is what kills me. I don't know, guys.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I am thinking I will let it grow out. I can always aquabid her if anything.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

The brownish gold would indicate a female. I had a really nice one I picked up locally but one night he jumped out of what must have been a 3 inch hole in the back of my glass canopy  Talk about sad, he was one of my favorite fish.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh no!!!

I am so sorry 

Thanks for the tips, guys. I talked to the LFS - they don't give refunds or store credit :roll:


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I have two and they are still two young to sex but I suspect they are male because the top of there dorsal fin is red and my LFS almost never has them I've only seen them there twice but I actualy got mine from walmart they had a **** load of them, some times it seems walmart has a better selection of cichlids then my LFS. well you could always keep the female and get a male then you would have a pair


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I am having an all-male tank, though. Besides, I'd need to get three or more females in order for successful spawning and no aggression.


----------

